# qigong exercises



## Eric Daniel (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey guys
I have found a great website with great detail on exercises I find beneficial for qigong. Check out the website and let me know what you think of the exercises.
http://www.members.tripod.com/~miaotschimen/Zhong.htm

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool, thank you for sharing, we do an 8 section excersize thats great, I love Qigong!

7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice site. I bookmarked it. I am such a beginner with Qigong excercises, it's nice to have that site to refer to. Thanks!


----------



## Eric Daniel (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the response. I found these exercises nice and interesting and I am proud to share it with you guys.

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## Silent Thought (Feb 2, 2006)

The excersise was insightful.  The diagrams were helpful in visualization.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool! The exercise given was published some years ago in Tai Chi magazine and I practiced it for a few months. I have gone onto other practices now, however I am sure it affected me in many positive ways. I seemed to fall asleep instantly, which was a problem I was having. It truly is a good thing. I also found that exercise in an english language book of qigong exercises sold at a local chinese community center. So it is out there.


----------

